
Breakdown: The unwinding of law and order in our cities has happened quickly - Bostonian
https://www.city-journal.org/ferguson-effect-inner-cities
======
rossdavidh
So, uh, I even find the "defund the police" rhetoric and policy to be unwise,
but the text of this article is, shall we say, not very balanced or objective.

Not saying that the mainstream alternative IS balanced and objective, but if
one is looking for a cool and dispassionate evaluation of the facts, this is
not it.

------
Bostonian
Another article today from City Journal on the same theme: "The End of Chaz:
In Seattle’s “autonomous zone,” lives are destroyed under the banner of social
justice." [https://www.city-journal.org/end-of-chaz](https://www.city-
journal.org/end-of-chaz)

------
aiscapehumanity
You know, if i had to use all my brain power, id wager it isn't simply only
'toxified social justice' but literally failed politics top-down and a major
socioeconomic downturn.If thats the case, the solution is larger than directly
attacking the culture of spontaneous anarcho-liberals since they're all
resultants or symptoms of larger systematic failures. If you want to prevent
other CHAZ's which are likely not uniformally spontaneous across the lands you
cannot avoid the discussion of helicopter economics as one of the gateways of
restoring a sense of civic relevancy and econ stability.

